

You know, there is a much easier way - bdfh42
http://weblogs.sqlteam.com/jeffs/archive/2008/03/13/Theres-a-much-easier-way.aspx

======
Hexstream
That article is beyond obvious...

Is there really ANYONE here with the "fuck, I don't want to learn new stuff"
attitude?!

